
BinPipe Binary visualisation tool - boyter
https://github.com/walesey/binPipe
======
jwilk
So what does this program do? The README doesn't explain anything.

~~~
1wd
Looks related to this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15164166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15164166)

~~~
diimdeep
Thanks, [https://codisec.com/binary-visualization-
explained/](https://codisec.com/binary-visualization-explained/)

------
WorldMaker
Reminds me of this: [http://binvis.io/](http://binvis.io/)

[http://corte.si/posts/visualisation/binvis/index.html](http://corte.si/posts/visualisation/binvis/index.html)

(Ancient HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11077222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11077222))

